# besuch bei de watermolen in holland



## GERMAN-LOBO (8. Nov. 2009)

hallo

ich war am samstag mit franz-wolfgang und frank zu besuch in holland bei de watermolen.

dabei habe ich einige aufnahmen mit meiner billigen kamera aufgenommen und einen clip zusammengestellt.
da das glasdach so im wasser spiegelte konnte ich leider keine besseren aufnahmen machen

hier nun der clip-wo ich hoffe das er euch gefällt.

mir hat es sehr gut gefallen und die fischchen fand ich gut.leider nicht alle in meiner preisklasse.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CVeR06oGGU

http://www.koifarm.nl/wm.cgi?type=co...main=37&lng=du


viel spass


----------



## Alexandros (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: besuch bei de watermolen in holland*

Hallo,

tolles Video 
Thx


----------

